
Apple Moves Mac Pro Production from Texas to China - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/apple-moves-mac-pro-production-from-texas-to-china/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20304371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20304371)

